# JD 3520 Error 06



## bracingurl (Jul 26, 2014)

I was pushing some brush up and when I went to reverse it wouldn't move. It finally threw error 06 so I used the bucket to push it out of the brush and replaced the MFWD sensor and it still does nothing and throws the code again! 

Anyone have any ideas?? Is there a way to clear the code or should of it cleared when I replaced the sensor? Thanks for any help!


----------

